
Brahmosjs: Super charged JavaScript library with React API and native templates - kiyanwang
https://github.com/brahmosjs/brahmos
======
iansinnott
Not to knock this project (I know near nothing about it), but the readme could
benefit from a "Why" section. Given the existing complexity of JS build
tooling these days any new build tool might start by stating its case for
inclusion in your project.

~~~
dsego
Tagged template literals are one of faster ways to render currently afaik, and
also natively supported by browsers. They are also lightweight and don't
require a virtual dom or compilation (like with Svelte). I think one of the
earliest libraries with this approach was hyperHtml [1], now there is also
lit-html [2] and probably some others. Brahmosjs seems to be an attempt to
replace the heavy vdom diffing engine with this lightweight approach, but
still keep the familiar React API and JSX syntax.

[1]
[https://viperhtml.js.org/hyperhtml/documentation/](https://viperhtml.js.org/hyperhtml/documentation/)
[2] [https://lit-html.polymer-project.org/guide](https://lit-html.polymer-
project.org/guide)

